# Any Castlevania fans out there?



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, are there? If so, you may enjoy what I got in the mail today:
http://yfrog.com/1sphoto20100106230758j

Its a 7in replica of Alucard, from Castlevania III- Dracula's Curse, Made famous by Castlevania Dracula X- Symphony of the Night (The games full name), and appearing as Genya Arikado in Castlevania Aria of Sorrow and Dawn of Sorrow. The figure is a perfect replica, and came with the cross and holy water subweapons. It also came with something the more hardcore fans will enjoy- 
http://yfrog.com/jlphoto20100106230825j

Everyones favorite Slab-o-Meat! Frequently found in the walls of Castlevania, this is probably one of the most iconic objects in the series, and one of two things that I can guarantee have been in every Castlevania ever (the other being the candles that drop hearts or summat of the like). Personaly, I almost fell over laughing when i opened the packaging and saw the meat in there, and had to fight off an intense urge to hide it in a wall >.>

Anyway, if you have any Castlevania related rants, raves, stories, or the like, please, post them here!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2010)

I still consider myself a pretty big castlevania fan even though I haven't played all the games (I simply don't have that kind of time or money). I'm told none of the "word of word" games after Symphony of the Night have really matched that. It's easily not only my favorite Castlevania, but one of my favorite 2D games of all time, which (fittingly) Super Metroid and Super Castlevania were before that. Well, Castlevania Bloodlines (Genesis) was, for me, just barely behind Super Castlevania. I thought it was highly underrated, having graphics nearly on-par with SotN several years and about 3 consoles before that even came out!

One thing I've always wanted to see is a Castlevania with a werewolf as a playable character, but not like that N64 one. I'm not sure whether I'd want a game like that to be 2D or 3D, but where the 3D Castlevanias the past several years seem to be trying to compete with Devil May Cry, an ability to "shift", to borrow a werewolf/therianthropy term under certain conditions could make boss fights pretty intense if they borrowed DMC's devil trigger. The gauge could even consist of little moon icons that gradually become full as damage is dealt and received.

And speaking of competing with DMC, it _is_ about time guns became prominent weapons in Castlevania. I mean even Final Fantasy's taken to having them. They could even have different ammo types, like silver bullets for werewolf enemies, holy bullets for vampires and other undead, explosive and incendiary rounds etc.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 7, 2010)

I enjoy the Castlevania games


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

Sup.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2010)

I tried going through the first one, kept putting down the controller and walking away.  The game is playable, but if you die _once_ you just screwed yourself unless you died in a few generous spots.  Add in how easy it is to be trapped & killed in places such as stair wells...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I tried going through the first one, kept putting down the controller and walking away.  The game is playable, but if you die _once_ you just screwed yourself unless you died in a few generous spots.  Add in how easy it is to be trapped & killed in places such as stair wells...



If you thought that was bad, I remember the third one being absolutely brutally unforgiving (the second one was really tough too, but for totally different reasons).

I've seen Castlevania cited as a precursor to survival horror a lot of times since it was trying to be a "scary" game but wasn't going to pull it off just by being about vampires and monsters, so decided to make the game itself seem to want to kill you.


----------



## Karali (Jan 7, 2010)

That's pretty awesome!

I personally love the Castlevania series, but the games as of late haven't kept me that entertained, sadly. 8<

... But even more than the games themselves, I am in love with Ayami Kojima's art for them. '^'


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the Castlevania games.  I've played most of them.  I even gave the two versions of Castlevania 64 a try.  I never played another 3D castlevania game after that.  Didn't trust them lol  The gameboy advance and DS versions are ok.  My favorites were Super Castlevania, Bloodlines, and SoTN.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

so i heard you like to play *Castlevania! *


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> so i heard you like to play *Castlevania! *


 And.........?


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 7, 2010)

Heh I love all of the old school castlevanias. My favorite old style one is Super Castlevania IV, followed by Akumajou Dracula X: Chi no Rondo (Castlevania Dracula X: Rondo of Blood), followed by Castlevania II- Simons Quest (a great game IF you have a FAQ...) As for the new ones, my favorites are Castlevania Circle of the Moon, Castlevania Order of Ecclesia, and a little known game called Symphony of the Night. ever heard of it? XD. Also, there really does need to be a game that features a werewolf again. And they have toyed with guns before (Order of Ecclesia for DS. if you beat the game you can play as albus, who has a gun)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> One thing I've always wanted to see is a Castlevania with a werewolf as a playable character, but not like that N64 one. I'm not sure whether I'd want a game like that to be 2D or 3D, but where the 3D Castlevanias the past several years seem to be trying to compete with Devil May Cry, an ability to "shift", to borrow a werewolf/therianthropy term under certain conditions could make boss fights pretty intense if they borrowed DMC's devil trigger. The gauge could even consist of little moon icons that gradually become full as damage is dealt and received.



*highfives* 
Konami needs to give the slayer/alchemist/Belmont/vampire character a rest and introduce some more werewolves.

It infuriated me when Judgment turned Cornell into a Nightmare wannabe with a "needz 2 cures da likenthropee" complex, making his character even worse.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, wasnt there supposed to be a bunch of Werewolves just like Cornell in Legacy of Darkness? where did they ever go?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2010)

I like Symphony of the Night and the subsequent "Metroidvanias" alot, but was never a fan of the earlier ones.  I like having a lot of control over my character's movement in a game, and pre-SotN Castlevania was too clunky.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 8, 2010)

Symphony of the Night is my absolute favorite Castlevania game, but I also really love the ones on the DS. Actually, I named my Shiba Inu after the creator of the DS titles (Koji). Anyone else totally stoked about the new Castlevania coming out that Kojima is working on? I am


----------



## Kokusho (Jan 8, 2010)

I adore the Castlevania series. I eagerly await Lords of Shadow.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

What use for the shepherd when the wolves have all gone? 



Wolf-Bone said:


> I still consider myself a pretty big castlevania fan even though I haven't played all the games (I simply don't have that kind of time or money). I'm told none of the "word of word" games after Symphony of the Night have really matched that. It's easily not only my favorite Castlevania, but one of my favorite 2D games of all time, which (fittingly) Super Metroid and Super Castlevania were before that. Well, Castlevania Bloodlines (Genesis) was, for me, just barely behind Super Castlevania. I thought it was highly underrated, having graphics nearly on-par with SotN several years and about 3 consoles before that even came out!
> 
> One thing I've always wanted to see is a Castlevania with a werewolf as a playable character, but not like that N64 one. I'm not sure whether I'd want a game like that to be 2D or 3D, but where the 3D Castlevanias the past several years seem to be trying to compete with Devil May Cry, an ability to "shift", to borrow a werewolf/therianthropy term under certain conditions could make boss fights pretty intense if they borrowed DMC's devil trigger. The gauge could even consist of little moon icons that gradually become full as damage is dealt and received.
> 
> And speaking of competing with DMC, it _is_ about time guns became prominent weapons in Castlevania. I mean even Final Fantasy's taken to having them. They could even have different ammo types, like silver bullets for werewolf enemies, holy bullets for vampires and other undead, explosive and incendiary rounds etc.


I like this idea. I _really_ like this idea. o_o



Perverted Impact said:


> And.........?


Ignore him, he's making an MGS reference.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And speaking of competing with DMC, it _is_ about time guns became prominent weapons in Castlevania. I mean even Final Fantasy's taken to having them. They could even have different ammo types, like silver bullets for werewolf enemies, holy bullets for vampires and other undead, explosive and incendiary rounds etc.


 I'm pretty sure that AoS had guns.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 9, 2010)

Currently, four games have featured guns. Circle of the Moon has one as a hard to pull off card combo (Mars+Black Dog), Aria of Sorrow and Dawn of Sorrow have them as pieces of equipment, and Order of Ecclesia features them as your primary weapon in 'Albus Mode', which you unlock after defeating dracula


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm pretty sure that AoS had guns.


They sucked horribly, though. I mean, extremely, extremely horribly.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

That Castlevania 1 remake for the PSX is hilarious, because you know the first wall you hit to get meat? It's replaced with a wall that you can break open that literally does an infinite respawn of fleamen.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> That Castlevania 1 remake for the PSX is hilarious, because you know the first wall you hit to get meat? It's replaced with a wall that you can break open that literally does an infinite respawn of fleamen.


Wow, that _is _hilarious. I should download it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Wow, that _is _hilarious. I should download it.


 Can't, The game/rom is corrupted. ):

So sorry.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I loved it on the game boy...I miss my game boy


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, maybe I should've rephrased that to castlevania games that don't require a GBA/DS to play them. Besides, I've heard none of those games really live up to what SotN started, and the use of "shifting" to werewolf form and guns in a game would make it closer to a contender for DMC's crown of high action, ass kickingly intense gothic/horror themed game. I don't think they should copy DMC's missions setup though. iirc, Curse of Darkness had a _pretty_ decent workaround for re-exploring different areas with new abilities via teleporters that worked way better than Lament of Innocence's hub system.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Can't, The game/rom is corrupted. ):
> 
> So sorry.


Uh, _every copy?_ Seriously?


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 10, 2010)

Just beat Super Castlevania IV today. Damn, Dracula pises me off XD. And in actuality, I think that quite a few of the GBA/DS castlevanias are better than SotN. Not that anything I say fucking matters because Nostalgia is better than a steel wall at keeping out new things. And Albus Mode in Order of Ecclesia tkaes the cake as most creative extra mode in the series. Every single button on the DS does something different with him, and a lot of the moves are context sensative (L has two different functions based on wether or not youre in the air). AND his gun wrecks shit. It fires so rapidly that Ive taken out several bosses by just holding down Y. granted, he dies in like two hits because you cant equip armor, weapons, or use items, but Its a different challenge. BACK ON TOPIC tho... It makes me sad that people wont try any of the new stuff just because some crazy nostalgic fanboys said it wasnt -quite- as good as SotN. Its just like  how WAY too many series have their "best" entries on the PS1. FFVII, SotN, MGS, it just keeps going, and people refuse to play the newer ones because it isnt _exactly_ the same. The newer entries (most noteworthy being Aria of Sorrow and Order of Ecclesia) have had more time to refine the system introduced in SotN, and they come off much better for it. My 2 cents.

Also: Of the two remakes of Castlevania I (Super Castlevania IV (SNES) and Castlevania Chronicles (PS1)), SC4 is far superior. it has some serious gameplay refinements that make it a blast to play, where as Chronicles is more "OOH look! Shiny!"


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

Blitz-Runner said:


> Just beat Super Castlevania IV today. Damn, Dracula pises me off XD. And in actuality, I think that quite a few of the GBA/DS castlevanias are better than SotN. Not that anything I say fucking matters because Nostalgia is better than a steel wall at keeping out new things. And Albus Mode in Order of Ecclesia tkaes the cake as most creative extra mode in the series. Every single button on the DS does something different with him, and a lot of the moves are context sensative (L has two different functions based on wether or not youre in the air). AND his gun wrecks shit. It fires so rapidly that Ive taken out several bosses by just holding down Y. granted, he dies in like two hits because you cant equip armor, weapons, or use items, but Its a different challenge. BACK ON TOPIC tho... It makes me sad that people wont try any of the new stuff just because some crazy nostalgic fanboys said it wasnt -quite- as good as SotN. Its just like  how WAY too many series have their "best" entries on the PS1. FFVII, SotN, MGS, it just keeps going, and people refuse to play the newer ones because it isnt _exactly_ the same. The newer entries (most noteworthy being Aria of Sorrow and Order of Ecclesia) have had more time to refine the system introduced in SotN, and they come off much better for it. My 2 cents.
> 
> Also: Of the two remakes of Castlevania I (Super Castlevania IV (SNES) and Castlevania Chronicles (PS1)), SC4 is far superior. it has some serious gameplay refinements that make it a blast to play, where as Chronicles is more "OOH look! Shiny!"



well, a game that's just "not quite as good" as SotN is still probably going to be pretty damn good, I understand that, but it's like, if you've already _got_ the best game out of that series, how do you justify buying a handheld for the others when no doubt somewhere down the road, Nintendo will have a "vritual console" version of them or something you can play on a bigger screen?


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah, that makes sense then. I assumed you already owned a DS/GBA, so yeah. six games isnt a justified reason to buy a handheld, even if five of those six are totaly excelent (Portrait of Ruin was fairly.... meh....)


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

CC has entire parts that aren't in CIV or CI (NES).
not to mention that herb subweapon


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> CC has entire parts that aren't in CIV or CI (NES).
> not to mention that herb subweapon



Is that like in CII where you could drop little balls of garlic? that weapon saved my ass so many times, freezing enemies dead in their tracks while draining their health.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Is that like in CII where you could drop little balls of garlic? that weapon saved my ass so many times, freezing enemies dead in their tracks while draining their health.



No.
For the mere price of like 20 hearts, you can regain one tick on your bar of health.
Which is basically worthless, because you get it in the clocktower, where the main thing is falling not getting hurt (and basically every enemy in Castlevania takes down health in threes).

You also get it just before a werewolf boss that literally can kill you with three hits, and you absolutely need the axe to fight. So, I'd like to think it was a joke. You know "oh man, cool new subweapon, i gots ta get that" and then you completely fucked yourself.

The game is full of shit like that.

the ferryman loves garlic ! ! !
thanks old man

That "WHAT A HORRIBLE NIGHT TO HAVE A CURSE ! ! !" thing used to scare the absolute shit out of me when I was a kid.

CII was so frustrating. I remember that was the entire reason I got the fucking NES Atlas.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

It's funny CII and Silent Hill are both Konami games and despite being very different I can draw eerie parallels between them. Both have a normal world and a dark world. Both feature places and people that are tied to a curse. Both have multiple endings where even the "good" endings are kind've ambivalent. Both are about resurrecting a godhead figure, despite being "dead", manipulating the world/events to force the protagonist to resurrect them.

It only works if you approach it as like the whole silent hill series vs. just that one castlevania game, but still.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's funny CII and Silent Hill are both Konami games and despite being very different I can draw eerie parallels between them. Both have a normal world and a dark world. Both feature places and people that are tied to a curse. Both have multiple endings where even the "good" endings are kind've ambivalent. Both are about resurrecting a godhead figure, despite being "dead", manipulating the world/events to force the protagonist to resurrect them.
> 
> It only works if you approach it as like the whole silent hill series vs. just that one castlevania game, but still.


It's a shame the series ended as soon as you beat the last boss of SH3, though. Even an ending would've been nice.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's a shame the series ended as soon as you beat the last boss of SH3, though. Even an ending would've been nice.



Yeah, I guess you're kinda right. Origins is a prequel, Shattered Memories is a reimagining, and no one's quite sure when the hell The Room and Homecoming are supposed to take place, but they're basically side stories anyway.

What they ought to do is run with the premise they established in The Room and which Homecoming continued, which is that "the curse" or "influence" of the town can spread, and have a game where the moral of the story is _everyone's_ life/town is potentially Silent Hill.

They really seem to want to avoid having past characters return, I guess since that's sorta Resident Evil's thing (or one of them), but y'know, Cheryl's dad was _murdered_. I don't think just getting revenge on Claudia and killing "The God" _alone_ would've been quite enough to heal her, y'know what I'm sayin? She'd be the perfect character to have return since she's already been through so much and in a way, the series started with her.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, I guess you're kinda right. Origins is a prequel, Shattered Memories is a reimagining, and no one's quite sure when the hell The Room and Homecoming are supposed to take place, but they're basically side stories anyway.


THOSE WERE NEVER MADE!! :evil:



> What they ought to do is run with the premise they established in The Room and which Homecoming continued, which is that "the curse" or "influence" of the town can spread, and have a game where the moral of the story is _everyone's_ life/town is potentially Silent Hill.


No, what they ought to do is stop allowing western studios to make SH games, and start hiring an actual writer...



> They really seem to want to avoid having past characters return, I guess since that's sorta Resident Evil's thing (or one of them)


Every other game xD



> , but y'know, Cheryl's dad was _murdered_. I don't think just getting revenge on Claudia and killing "The God" _alone_ would've been quite enough to heal her, y'know what I'm sayin?


That's why the "good" ending sucked >_<



> She'd be the perfect character to have return since she's already been through so much and in a way, the series started with her.


Indeed.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> THOSE WERE NEVER MADE!! :evil:



Oh _come on_, they're not _that bad_. The Room was highly misunderstood even if the emphasis on more combat and item management was a bad idea. You know the whole game is supposed to be a polemic about the hikkikimori phenomenon (which is only just starting to be recognized as a real problem in Japan, but isn't limited to there) and this whole "substitute the negative reality for your own" culture we live in, right? That's part of the reason they went with a more J-horror style of presentation. Also, you know the absence of the flashlight and overall more ambient lighting was because they wanted to give the look of being trapped in a dream? In dreams, even areas that are supposed to be dark tend to somehow be well-lit enough that things are pretty clearly defined.

The only things that really bothered me about Origins were the lack of camera control (I really missed being able to look around the environments) and the fact that to this day I really can't figure out why 1) it was necessary to make it a prequel instead of a SH2-esque side story and 2) how this "origins" story pertaining to the first game really tells us anything we didn't already know.

Homecoming, yeah, that was a bit of a letdown. It's like they were trying too hard to create another RE4 with the camera and combat system, and fighting cult members and infiltrating their base to rescue people and stuff. Also, they didn't _have_ to put what looked like _a lot_ of effort into recreating the look of the movie, including Pyramid Head, just for fanservice. There's no law that says they couldn't have had PH as a boss, or even a Nemesis-style enemy stalking your character, or take a page out of Outbreak's book and give the feeling that the movie's story is playing out while your character's experiences the nightmare and that's somehow affecting it. I mean if you're gonna rip off Resident Evil, copy everything that works in those games.

I'm still waiting on my copy of the PS2 version of Shattered Memories, so I can't say anything about it yet.



			
				Rigor Sardonicus said:
			
		

> No, what they ought to do is stop allowing western studios to make SH games, and start hiring an actual writer...



*sigh* sadly, I don't think that's going to happen. Team Silent is disbanded, and even whats-his-name that's been doing the soundtracks is done with Silent Hill as of Shattered Memories. Now, there _are_ the Siren games, which are the brainchild of an original Team Silent member and are kind've like Silent Hill with all the western window-dressing removed, but I'm not sure what his situation/stance is. That's a Sony in-house project which from what I gather has a niche, but devoted following. The look/atmosphere of those games has everything that made Silent Hill awesome, and the stories are a total mindfuck, so if Konami could convince him to return at the helm of the Silent Hill series, it could be fuckin' nuts.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 10, 2010)

On topic, please. Silent Hill is good fun (Silent Hill II FTW), but this is about Castlevania....


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh _come on_, they're not _that bad_. The Room was highly misunderstood even if the emphasis on more combat


--which you couldn't actually win, when it came to the enemies that were actually dangerous--



> and item management was a bad idea.


Especially given that you can't heal...



> You know the whole game is supposed to be a polemic about the hikkikimori phenomenon (which is only just starting to be recognized as a real problem in Japan, but isn't limited to there) and this whole "substitute the negative reality for your own" culture we live in, right?


I did not. That still doesn't excuse it for sucking.



> That's part of the reason they went with a more J-horror style of presentation. Also, you know the absence of the flashlight and overall more ambient lighting was because they wanted to give the look of being trapped in a dream? In dreams, even areas that are supposed to be dark tend to somehow be well-lit enough that things are pretty clearly defined.


If you say so.



> The only things that really bothered me about Origins were the lack of camera control (I really missed being able to look around the environments) and the fact that to this day I really can't figure out why 1) it was necessary to make it a prequel instead of a SH2-esque side story and 2) how this "origins" story pertaining to the first game really tells us anything we didn't already know.
> 
> Homecoming, yeah, that was a bit of a letdown. It's like they were trying too hard to create another RE4 with the camera and combat system, and fighting cult members and infiltrating their base to rescue people and stuff. Also, they didn't _have_ to put what looked like _a lot_ of effort into recreating the look of the movie, including Pyramid Head, just for fanservice. There's no law that says they couldn't have had PH as a boss, or even a Nemesis-style enemy stalking your character, or take a page out of Outbreak's book and give the feeling that the movie's story is playing out while your character's experiences the nightmare and that's somehow affecting it. I mean if you're gonna rip off Resident Evil, copy everything that works in those games.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my copy of the PS2 version of Shattered Memories, so I can't say anything about it yet.


Let me know if they actually did remove all combat.



> *sigh* sadly, I don't think that's going to happen. Team Silent is disbanded, and even whats-his-name that's been doing the soundtracks is done with Silent Hill as of Shattered Memories. Now, there _are_ the Siren games, which are the brainchild of an original Team Silent member and are kind've like Silent Hill with all the western window-dressing removed, but I'm not sure what his situation/stance is. That's a Sony in-house project which from what I gather has a niche, but devoted following. The look/atmosphere of those games has everything that made Silent Hill awesome, and the stories are a total mindfuck, so if Konami could convince him to return at the helm of the Silent Hill series, it could be fuckin' nuts.


Dare to dream, I suppose...



Blitz-Runner said:


> On topic, please. Silent Hill is good fun (Silent Hill II FTW), but this is about Castlevania....


What is a thread? A miserable little pile of shitposts!!


----------



## Mealing (Jan 11, 2010)

The nes Castlevania where amazing. About from no 2, Simons Quest. The Castlevania on the N64 (Synphony of the night? can't remember) was horrible. The first port of Castlevania on the DS is pritty good aswell.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Mealing said:


> The nes Castlevania where amazing. About from no 2, Simons Quest. The Castlevania on the N64 (Synphony of the night? can't remember) was horrible. The first port of Castlevania on the DS is pritty good aswell.


Castlevania 64 was _not_ Symphony of the Night, nor even anywhere near the same league as that game. In fact, it had no subtitle, though the sequel did.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Castlevania 64 was _not_ Symphony of the Night, nor even anywhere near the same league as that game. In fact, it had no subtitle, though the sequel did.



Legacy of Darkness was actually the same game with two extra characters.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Legacy of Darkness was actually the same game with two extra characters.


Uh, not entirely correct.

Legacy of Darkness was the same game with two extra characters, a few new levels, two or three redone levels, and slightly (but noticeably) improved controls.

It was crap, but not quite as much so as the first Castlevania 64. For one thing, you could actually move while locked on in this one.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, not entirely correct.
> 
> Legacy of Darkness was the same game with two extra characters, a few new levels, two or three redone levels, and slightly (but noticeably) improved controls.
> 
> It was crap, but not quite as much so as the first Castlevania 64. For one thing, you could actually move while locked on in this one.



I was greatly disappointed with the fact there's a shitload of endings but Cornell only gets one crappy one.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I was greatly disappointed with the fact there's a shitload of endings but Cornell only gets one crappy one.


A shitload...?
Reinhardt and Carrie only got one good ending and one bad ending apiece, depending on whether you 



Spoiler



had to fight Vincent at the end or not


...I guess Henry got a bad one if you somehow failed to get all the kids, but...I dunno.

If Cornell had gotten a better ending, though, it would've broken the continuity.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

*I honestly have no idea...*



jellyhurwit said:


>


...the hell'm I looking at?


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 12, 2010)

Tsk. no love for Castlevania II- Simons Quest or Castlevania 64.... I like both of em, and I dont have issues with the control in C64 at all. Especially since you fucking trip over save points in that game. little trial and error works wonders.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: I honestly have no idea...*



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...the hell'm I looking at?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 12, 2010)

w00t for Castlevania but I haven't got to play too many of them ;_;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: I honestly have no idea...*



jellyhurwit said:


>


;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, _every copy?_ Seriously?


 Yup.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

*How is that even possible...?*



Perverted Impact said:


> Yup.


Well, that sucks.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: I honestly have no idea...*



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ;








kid dracula, dude

its pretty fun

also this


----------

